# Poudre Wood



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thx for the heads up, will be heading up Monday after working all weekend. Will look at it. Also, was on the FP on Tuesday, the cottonwood that has falling in after the bridge is far past the corner wave train on the far right. Very easy to miss, probably only a problem for a swimmer or a tuber.


----------



## bdf48 (Mar 4, 2010)

I also saw this on tuesday... about 1000 upstream of killer bridge at the bend on river left, and there are more logs/debris on the shore next to it. Hard to tell for sure... but as of yesterday, it looked like it was still in the river and didnt get moved when the level came up... looks like water was pouring over and it completey submerged/obscured if you dont know its there.


----------

